# Iredale



## Buck (Dec 26, 2010)

I used to live about 10 minutes from this beach. I moved to the city though.










Just a drainage ditch but in the right light it was pretty cool.


----------



## Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice photos, I especially like the first one. Had you hung out and waited for the sun to set, or did you just happen to be there when it did? What is that in the water, anyhow?


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2010)

The sunset is Peter Iredale shipwreck at Ft Stevens State Park. Warrenton, Oregon about 12 miles North of Seaside. If I remember right I had went to Cannon Beach that day to visit some galleries and kick it at the beach. I dropped my friends off and drove the beach part of the way back. I decided to get some more pictures while I was out. I took a bunch more.

I'm working on something like a portfolio website with a lot of images. Right now I just have this blog up with some photos, drawings and paintings.

buck's blog


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

IMO a landscape with a horizon line compositionally should have the horizon fall in line with the rule or thirds


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

DThriller said:


> IMO a landscape with a horizon line compositionally should have the horizon fall in line with the rule or thirds


I know this might sound stupid but could you please elaborate what you mean by your post in layman terms. I am just trying to learn a little. I don't even know what the rule of thirds is but I will google it.

Kris


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

I get it now. A quick search on google explained it to me.


----------

